# Sweet, thoughtful boy.



## Mahoghani

Just wanted to share this, it was so sweet. My son and I were pre christmas shopping in Toy's R Us. We do it every year in October so that he'll forget what he asked for by Christmas time. lol. We had been everywhere in the store but the back section, which is where everything for babies is. He asked if we could go back there and I uncomfortably asked why. Almost 6 weeks later it's still hard for me to walk past all the cribs and little stuffed animals and bottles and what not. He said he wanted to get his little brother a christmas present. I took a moment, trying not to tear up, and then reminded him that his little brother wouldn't ever be able to play with it or hold it or see it. He said he knew that, but that he'd like to buy something for Silver and donate it to charity every year for Christmas. Something for the age Silver would have been. This - from my eight year old son. I have no idea where he got the idea from, it seemed incredibly random, but I was so pleased, so incredibly proud of him, it was just such a grown up thoughtful, beautiful thing for him to say. Just wanted to share that.


----------



## NerdyMama

That is soo beautiful, your son sounds like he is going to grow to be an amazing man, because he's already an amazing boy! :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Those are happy tears. What a precious sweet little man, I would be over the moon . He sounds like a great little man, it probably helped you a little bit. What a great mom you are, cause you raised a great thoughtful little man.. Thanks for sharing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lottelotte

That is so sweet of your little boy. Such a tribute to you as his mummy.

Xx


----------



## davidjoemum

Oh that's so sweet it make me cry.thats so kind of him!im sorry for your loss xxxxx


----------



## shinona

What a lovely thoughtful boy xx


----------



## mhazzab

Dammit, you made me cry! 

What a beautiful thoughtful heart your son has...you must be so proud xx


----------



## MrsRH

what a lovely boy
:hugs: to you both
x


----------



## Tilliepink

So very sweet, you should be proud!


----------



## Mahoghani

I am so proud of him. He's turning into such an amazing little man. Makes me sad though. He'll always be my baby but he's getting so grown up.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

That is so incredibly sweet, it made me tear up! :hugs:


----------



## JWandBump

What a sweet boy you have, you must be so proud! This made m cry, can't believe a little boy that age could be so thoughtful and understanding :hugs: xx


----------



## jem77

So sweet and thoughtful. You must be so proud of him! And it is a wonderful idea that I might have to steal to honor my angle.


----------

